# 5 Story Hotel Dryvit Repaint



## wdon (Sep 26, 2012)

Good Evening All,

Can someone please provide some insight into what a good number is for 32000 sqft Ramada Inn -Syracuse/NY exterior repaint it really will be appreciated. It's in great shape in the middle of no where so spraying and back rolling is no problem with a four man crew two booms, two sprayers. I know I can do the building and make it look great.

I have painted everything from malls, prisons, churches, apartments. Don't want to leave money on the table. 
We will be getting a bunch more of hotels and I priced an interior and got that at a 1.50 for 60000 sqft. Should I be in the same ball park for the outside? I was thinking a dollar.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You are gonna get some hassle in a few but I know commercial to be a sq ft price and a dollar per is about where it starts...but you know that too.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Repaint dryvit 2 coats finish In Midwest more like .60 cents sqft. Will be more in New York. Depends on what labor cost.


----------



## Patrick K (Jan 1, 2010)

Just make sure you are bidding square foot of surface, not square foot of floor space in the hotel.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Patrick K said:


> Just make sure you are bidding square foot of surface, not square foot of floor space in the hotel.


I think that after a month if he hadn't done it that way, he's prolly lost his shirt and the point is moot.


----------



## Patrick K (Jan 1, 2010)

Oops, you are right. Its been awhile since I have been here and was just browsing and didn't notice the date.


----------



## wdon26 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Repost-Donigan Painting- Hotel Bids Syr/NY*

Thank you for the friendly advice. The hotel in question that has the dryvit apparently went with the low baller on this one. I bid 56k for the repaint on 32,000 sqft. Dryvit eats paint so I almost doubled the coverage to error on the side of safety and profit. The lowballer was in at 16k apparently. There is no way I will ever go that low. I may be newer to commercial but thats a starving wage.

On the bright side though I bid another interior hotel job a few months ago at 1.50 a sqft with a solid 60000 sqft. When I last talked with the gm she said my numbers were on and works starts in the next few weeks.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wdon26 said:


> Thank you for the friendly advice. The hotel in question that has the dryvit apparently went with the low baller on this one. I bid 56k for the repaint on 32,000 sqft. Dryvit eats paint so I almost doubled the coverage to error on the side of safety and profit. The lowballer was in at 16k apparently. There is no way I will ever go that low. I may be newer to commercial but thats a starving wage.
> 
> On the bright side though I bid another interior hotel job a few months ago at 1.50 a sqft with a solid 60000 sqft. When I last talke with the gm she said my numbers where on and works starts in the next few weeks.


 Keep us posted!:whistling2:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Problem when you are awarded the interior typically means that you are the lowballer. There are guys saying man, I bid the interior of this hotel and some guy is doing it for a starving wage.


----------



## wdon26 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I guess that's tough **** for the next guy. Btw I wasn't the lowballer. I was the only bidder. I painted her brothers house who happens to be a gm here and his sister manages a large hotel chain along the east coast. 

I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. The interior of which it is mainly a pool area/bar/w-out areas is 35,000 sqft alone + 8 large hallways, an eating area that doubles my number. So you are telling me that I am low balling that when I came in at 1.50. Sorry but this isn't NJ either. This is upstate NY. 

If I am a little low I'm not sweating it. I added in a 20% contingency and a 50% margin. I will take a hit to get 15 hotels here and a number of them in NC, SC and Georgia all day-----all day. I won't be starving this winter. I will be skiing in the Rockies when I'm free.:thumbup::yes:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck with that. I'm not implying that you underbid, quite frankly it does not matter to me. That is how typical commercial projects go. Lowest bid wins. If you have an in, good for you, maybe you were awarded the job on friendship alone. If that is the case, raise your prices, then you can go skiing with me in Italy this winter....Just kidding.


----------

